

Software masterpieces: Emacs, TeX, Zork, Scheme, Microsoft mouse driver - henning
http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?SoftwareMasterpiece

======
eol_of_urnst
MUMPS? MUMPS?? MUMPS???

And they specifically cite the $TEST variable????

The one programming language that I know of in which you can execute _both_ x
and y in a "IF t THEN x ELSE y" (not the actual MUMPS commands). That happens
because the "t" test sets the value of $TEST (a global variable). The "THEN"
part checks if $TEST is true, and if so executes "x". The "ELSE" part checks
$TEST and if its false executes "y". If "t" is true "x" calls a subroutine
which has a IF that sets $TEST to false then you get thrown in the deepest
places of debugging hell.

And _THAT_ is a software masterpiece?

------
spydez
Man, I hate that type of wiki. My eyes always glaze over when I see interwiki
links that AreSquishedTogetherLikeThis...

And I write C++ for a living, where RegisterFooWriterWithComponentFactory is a
perfectly valid class name.

Is there something wrong with the mediawiki-type [[links]] that I'm unaware
of?

/rant

~~~
mynameishere
RegisterFooWriterWithComponentFactory should read RgstFWWCmpFctry to stay in
C/C++ compliance. Since you used the word "Factory" as well as unabbreviated
words, you must use Java or at least Java standards.

That c2 wiki was one of the first made (actually--I think it is a descendent
of the first) and is maintained by ward cunningham. I used to go there quite a
bit, and actually added the "microsoft mouse driver" bit. Oddly, the
formatting is completely changed. I don't know why someone would stick a
newline after "Possibly the most".

------
comatose_kid
MS Mouse driver? I've looked at the source long ago (in 95) and it dates from
1984 I think. There was nothing special about it...

